# Removal of whole thyroid



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

I am going to have the other half of my thyroid removed. What usually happens after that? How are is the amount of levothyroxine determined? It sounds as if most people feel great afterwards. I do have a questionable nodule, which is the reason for the surgery.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Namebug, When are you scheduled for surgery? Sorry I can't help you with the question about meds, I'm not at that point yet. Just had my whole thyroid out 9/29 and am waiting for the path report to speak to my endo regarding meds. You have come to the right spot for support and understanding. Everyone has been wonderful and extremely supportive to each other on this board. I wish you all the best!!! I'm sure some of the other wonderful ladies will be along shortly to help answer some of your questions.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it depends on the pathology of the nodule and of the lymph nodes (if needed) around your thyroid.

If it's removal and then you are ok, you should leave the hospital with a prescription for your meds. They'll likely wait 6 to 8 weeks to do a blood draw and adjust accordingly from there.

If you need additional treatment, if depends on your medical team and how they'd like to proceed.


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. I have the surgery consult this Thursday. Funny thing - I went with my gyn's recommendation instead of the endo's. She had surgery from him herself, and his field is ENT surgery, not general surgery. I hope to schedule it mid-December because of my job.

How are you managing without meds, SweetGirl? Or are you taking your former medication? I am trying to imagine the body functioning without the thyroid and what that would be like. I hope you are feeling well.

I am hoping the pathogy is not an issue, joplin, but having cancer would be upsetting. How is your treatment coming? I've been reading some posts and the cancer issue for some seems more ominous than I had thought.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There have been some bumps in the road, but all in all, it's been rather easy. Just got started on a low-dose of synthroid after ~ a month off & RAI. It's more time consuming than anything...as long as I continue to keep in mind that it's a marathon and not a sprint, it's all good.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

namebug said:


> Thanks for your responses. I have the surgery consult this Thursday. Funny thing - I went with my gyn's recommendation instead of the endo's. She had surgery from him herself, and his field is ENT surgery, not general surgery. I hope to schedule it mid-December because of my job.
> 
> How are you managing without meds, SweetGirl? Or are you taking your former medication? I am trying to imagine the body functioning without the thyroid and what that would be like. I hope you are feeling well.
> 
> I am hoping the pathogy is not an issue, joplin, but having cancer would be upsetting. How is your treatment coming? I've been reading some posts and the cancer issue for some seems more ominous than I had thought.


Dear Namebug, I'm on a very low dose of Armour, I was on this prior to surgery and always felt hypo. I'm doing ok, thyroid hormones stay in the body for a few days to weeks depending if it is T3 or T4 after surgery. I've increased my Armour yesterday to 60 mg, still a low dose, as I was feeling really off and it helped a bit. I only did this because I know my TSH was close to 2.9 right before my surgery, which is too high for me and I will be talking to my endo after I get the pathology report this wednesday. We will discuss a t4/t3 combo then as the new endo does not prescribe Armour. UGH That's a whole other story.  Thank you for the well wishes and best of luck to you with your future surgery.


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Joplin, I was reading about RAI. The endo mentioned it as a possiblity, but I am hoping the surgery itself will solve the problem. I believe it will. I hope it all stabalizes for you.


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

SweetGirl, I've never heard of Armour. I guess it makes sense that the hormone hangs around a bit. I am not well versed in T3 and T4 details. I've read my lab report in the past, but it was just numbers that didn't really mean much. I haven't actually seen a lab report in more than a year. At this point, it doesn't matter. Synthroid didn't seem to help me, but the levothyroxine is okay. Maybe it was just the issues I had to face at the time. I hope the recovery is going well.


----------

